# Leaking washer fluid



## 18 hatch (7 mo ago)

Hi I'm new to the forum here but just bought a 18 hatchback Cruze. Today I noticed when using the rear washer I get washer fluid coming down by my feet. I found where it was leaking by the a pillar but it's a tough spot to get to it seems. Is there any tricks to get just enough room to get where it seems like the leak is or do I have to pull the dash?


----------

